# Any advice for me?



## Zayniii (May 31, 2020)

Guys, many times I feel I am close to recovering. Recovering as in, yeah im normal, life is normal.

But it's been 5 years since i've felt like myself. And I live in a different place now, different life. It's almost as if I dont want to feel real because it's scary.

I dont want to come back to reality. It's hard to face. And it seems difficult to live in reality (for me).

Do u have any advice on what I can do?


----------



## LizFerret (Mar 3, 2020)

I am so sorry to hear that you feel this way. And congratulations om the progress towards recovery.
Maybe Some therapy, talking to psykiatrist would help you to sort things out. It seems like you want to get better but the fear holds you back. 
I think it could be worked through with a specialist, or a close person whom you can trust and respekt their opinion.


----------

